

Google Engineer Gets $6 Million For Not Going To Facebook - hariis
http://digg.com/story/r/google_engineer_gets_6_million_for_not_going_to_facebook

======
stilist
Redirects to [http://www.businessinsider.com/google-engineer-
gets-6-millio...](http://www.businessinsider.com/google-engineer-
gets-6-million-for-not-going-to-facebook-2010-11), which is a few paragraphs
of filler around information taken from the actual source:
[http://networkeffect.allthingsd.com/20101119/the-
landscape-a...](http://networkeffect.allthingsd.com/20101119/the-landscape-
around-googles-hiring-binge/)

------
jfb
I will not go work at Facebook for 5.5 million.

